# Prize choice / Natures menu frozen Nuggets



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Bought a couple of these packs today for the first time and I am surprised by the smell.... They don't smell at all meaty, more a sweet smell, so am wondering if this is usual or if they are off. Does anyone else feed this food? Thanks.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I used them for a while. If I remember correctly, they did smell sweet - I think it could be the veggies in them. Which variety did you get?


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

I got one tripe and one lamb, but they both smell the same. I like the idea of trying a raw diet but need to do wagon loads more research to ensure I get the balance right so thought this food was an ideal start... Until I smelt it. How did your dog get on with it?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I actually fed them mixed into his Arden Grange. At the time he was going through a "fussy" stage and I needed to mix something in to get him to eat dry. I used them before I went onto the Naturediet. 

He did like them but I found by the time they had defrosted there wasn't much left to them and if I remember rightly the meat content was actually quite low and he preferred the Naturediet meat. 

To feed them alone would be quite expensive in my case and for that sort of money I would prefer a higher meat content. Have you tried the Natures Menu tins with your dogs? Henry loves those!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I used to feed the natures menu which is complete with meat rice and veg either in blocks or nuggets. Howeve they changed them. I think they changed the meet content and added other vegetables like swede when before it was tiny bits of peas and carrots. The dogs went off them. I think its the swede you can smell. What i do now is buy the prize choice range which is anglian meat products still but just the minced meat only. The original mix was 60percent meat 30percent veg and 10percent rice. So i now add the veg myself and cooked rice and add a multi vitamin and mineral dog supplement. You can buy a bag of frozen veg and just liquidise it or chop it small and mix with the defrosted meat. You can cook up enough rice for 2 days and put half in fridge til next day. The veg in the natures menues raw and its frozem anyway its only the rice thats cooked. You can even if your having veg just cook a bit more and mash it and mix it in.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just re read yr post in the nuggets they do complete ones ie meat veg and rice but i think they do just veg and just fruit ones too. You havent picked those up in mistake?


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi I used the nuggets and the prize choice meat blocks for a few months. My two loved them raw mixed in with their orijen. They soon went off it and I ended up microwaving it and boy it stunk.. especially the tripe :scared:

I tried the nuggets and they werent too keen tbh. I did consider buying the frozen mince BUT I compared the price to a decent brand of normal mince at the supermarkets and it either broke even or was more at [email protected] so didnt bother.

I used to feed foldhill wholewheat dog terrier mix with the supermarket cooked mince and boiled mixed veg or peas (supermarket cheap brand i.e. asda smart price) and they absolutely loved it. Every meal was cleaned out. 

I then got advised to cut the wheat out of the diet but to be honest... I aint seen any change in the nibbling or poops. I am only now changing to raw for the sake of their teeth and my boys dicky tummy... stick to the basics and hopefully it will sort it. lol


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I used price choice a few years ago.

I think it doesn't smell meaty as it is very dry and not bloody. I didn't use it for long, just while I read up about the raw diet. Much better places to get raw from, once you are confident in what you are doing and have a large enough freezer. :thumbup:


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Well the natures menu went in the bin, Both turned their noses up at it.



henry said:


> To feed them alone would be quite expensive in my case and for that sort of money I would prefer a higher meat content. Have you tried the Natures Menu tins with your dogs? Henry loves those!


Yes I tried a couple of flavours of Natures menu and neither dogs were impressed, thanks anyway.

Sled dog hotel and delightfuldior thanks so much for the info, do you feed the mince raw or cook it? I've started another thread on this subject also.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I feed the mince raw the rice cooked and the veg either liquidised or finely chopped raw. Or sometimes just do mashed cooked veg. I mix it all up throughly. One thing i forgot a warm it in the microwave for 45 to 60secs stirring it halfway. Even if its thoroughly defrosted they wont eat it unless its warm.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Even if its thoroughly defrosted they wont eat it unless its warm.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can just imagine 'Take this away, it's too cold'


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can just imagine 'Take this away, it's too cold'


why do you think im called sled dog hotel!! Lol. My oh says his lower down the food chain than the dogs. Says i spend more time on their dinners than his!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

They have a huge range of Prize Choice in our local pet shop, and we have fed it occasionally.

They do frozen meat that's mixed with fruit and vegetables, as well as 100% meat varieties that include chicken, rabbit and lamb. I believe they also do frozen, 'chunked' meat and offal - have a look at their website for full details on their products.

We feed a fair amount of the tripe, which we cook slightly first of all, and have never had any problems with any of the foods. 

Having said that, it's been a problem for us humans because the tripe absolutely stinks! Probably best to feed it frozen.


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

I have fed it cooked mostly but I am currently changing to the RMB diet so will be giving it raw in future. It doesnt make much different if its raw or cooked. Easier to throw it in raw tbh lol


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

delightfuldior said:


> I have fed it cooked mostly but I am currently changing to the RMB diet so will be giving it raw in future. It doesnt make much different if its raw or cooked. Easier to throw it in raw tbh lol


You'll have to thaw it out first though. 'm not sure what sources they use for their meat, so not sure if it's a good idea to feed it thawed and uncooked.

I suppose it's fine if your dog will eat it when it's frozen solid, but this is why we've alwaysheated ours through for a few minutes before feeding.

Have you tried the tripe? Tried cooking it? God, it stinks!


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi SlingDash, do you feed prize choice tripe or do you get the tripe from a butcher for example?


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

We just cannot find fresh tripe anywhere. Anybody got any ideas please? We'd love to get hold of some - I bet it's dead cheap?

We feed the frozen Prize Choice tripe, Sophiekins. They do a very large range of 100% frozen meat - have a look at the website. :thumbup:


----------

